# kool pic of the bike



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yoru Crazy , But in a Way Very cool .......

Thats the same way Indian Larry Died


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

how fast were you going? did you bail at all? post some pics of you eating it. 
pretty cool but would be cooler if you had a babe somewhere in the pic looking impressed as hell by your death defying stunt


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sKuz said:


> how fast were you going? did you bail at all? post some pics of you eating it.
> pretty cool but would be cooler if you had a babe somewhere in the pic looking impressed as hell by your death defying stunt


 i was going about 35...

My mom was impressed... does that count?

No i didnt eat it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

we gonna have to bring back that thread with the helmut all scratched up back??


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

tsk tsk peacock...no helmet? ur brain woulda been the sh*t if u crashed


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> tsk tsk peacock...no helmet? ur brain woulda been the sh*t if u crashed


 wouldnt be good, thats fo sho.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

congradulations you are offically retarted, thats how indian larry died, not to mention countless other less famous idiots, you should atleast wear a helmet


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> congradulations you are offically retarted, thats how indian larry died, not to mention countless other less famous idiots, you should atleast wear a helmet


 aww now you've gone and upset the boy.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f*ck wutever ne one else says...u got more balls then me...and ur alive...so good sh*t


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

You crazy mofo! I dare you to do a blackflip on there







Glad you're ok


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> congradulations you are offically retarted, thats how indian larry died, not to mention countless other less famous idiots, you should atleast wear a helmet


 dude.. that stunt aint sh*t..

Drop, Cover, Roll.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

what happened to your bikes fearings? headlights? i think you should wear a helmet because evidently your bike shows what it's been through.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

blueprint said:


> what happened to your bikes fearings? headlights? i think you should wear a helmet because evidently your bike shows what it's been through.


 Stunt bike.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dam peacock where do u Live there is an awful lot of evergreen trees behind u...

But sweet trick man... and if its a "stunt" bike u really should be weraring a helmet...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i live in WA state.

i typicaly dont stunt without a helm.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats pretty cool, i remember when i thought i was cool for standing up with no hands on my mountain bike, too cool in a way.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet shot peacock


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bad fuckin ass man!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Your crazy, but at least you have fun. Hell I can barley walk a straight line much less do something like that







What kinda bike is that? I'd like a pic of you doing the hart attack over your house,







if you do you'll be my hero


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Peacock, ya do any other stunts besides christ's? I ride with buddies that stunt but I personally don't do it. One of them was doing a tank wheelie (no helmet) some drunk old lady pulled out in front of him and he bit the pavement. No head injuries but he was in a wheelchair for a couple of months. They both got wrote up.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dstrwlt said:


> Hey Peacock, ya do any other stunts besides christ's? I ride with buddies that stunt but I personally don't do it. One of them was doing a tank wheelie (no helmet) some drunk old lady pulled out in front of him and he bit the pavement. No head injuries but he was in a wheelchair for a couple of months. They both got wrote up.


 yes i do more stunts.

the bike is a 600RR.. so its not the best bike for stunting.. once i get new sprockets it will be perfect for me.

my room mate sucks ass at taking pics so only a couple actualy came out well..


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

what is that a cbr i just got a used 97 cbr600 love it







dont have the grapefruits to do that though and yes that is how indian larry died


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Stunts aint my thing, but gotta admire the nuts it takes to pull it off!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Are you trying to impress the ladies again Neal?









When are you gonna get video of your doing this stuff?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Are you trying to impress the ladies again Neal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it working, my queen?

hahahahha

i should get some vids soon.. its toooooo f*cking cold though.. jesus christ.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to impress the ladies again Neal?
> ...


 maybe









yeah, you should... I recall talking about this months ago...

Too cold?.... geez, you puss


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Where in Wa are you? I'm in Federal Way.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Where in Wa are you? I'm in Federal Way.


 bothell.

want some fish? i have a few forsale.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

That is why I WON'T get a bike.







I'm foolish.









BTW: 600R Right?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> That is why I WON'T get a bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 600RR


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

VERY COOL BUT THE BIKE SUCKS :rasp:

HAYABUSA


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hays98 said:


> VERY COOL BUT THE BIKE SUCKS :rasp:
> 
> HAYABUSA


 sheit.. my bike owns yours in everything but speed..


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> tsk tsk peacock...no helmet? ur brain woulda been the sh*t if u crashed


 is that possible?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Olson said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > tsk tsk peacock...no helmet? ur brain woulda been the sh*t if u crashed
> ...


 sit down boy.. you are not big enough to question me..


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Good one man







....how long you've been riding?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yonam said:


> Good one man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1 summer..

never even sat on a streetbike befor that..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have found my new internet image.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

No helmet was a stupid move bro. Stunts are cool but use your head before you smash it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Thats illegal btw...at least in cali.







I got fined like $200 just for riding one the RIGHT way.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What are you selling and how much? I might be interested, if not I might have a few friends that are.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Thats illegal btw...at least in cali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Its cool that YOU DIDNT fall man.
Wouldve sucked if you did...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > VERY COOL BUT THE BIKE SUCKS :rasp:
> ...


AND LOOKS


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hays98 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > hays98 said:
> ...


 disgusting.. all that chrome doesnt help the fact it looks like a huge buttplug... the bike is to big and nasty.. its reminds me of a big dildo.. all fat and blue..

this is where the sexieness is at riiiighhhtt here!










its SHARP... its AGGRESSIVE.... ITS HOTTTT!!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 that a great starter bike try 200 hp between your legs and then you will know the truth.

p.s if you want to sell it im looking for a starter bike for my wife.....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hays98 said:


> that a great starter bike try 200 hp between your legs and then you will know the truth.
> 
> p.s if you want to sell it im looking for a starter bike for my wife.....


 tobad mine eats yours on the track..

Starter bike? its not about the bike my friend... its about the rider.. and i will eat you in both stunting AND track riding.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > that a great starter bike try 200 hp between your legs and then you will know the truth.
> ...


 more than likley but i win best in show and 1/4 mile. 
im just giving you a hard time my buddy has a 600 rr and we traided bikes for the day his was much easyer to handle and felt more comfortable they are nice bikes i just like the speed to each there own this is what mine looks like now im getting it ready for spray i want 250+ H.P. when all is done


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hays98 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > hays98 said:
> ...


 yea, i was fucken with you.. that sh*t is great.. take some vids of that sh*t when its done... jesus christ.. 6 gear wheelies at 180!! LOOL!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wear a fuking helmet, dont be another squid.

I got an 01 F4i. Real good bike, i wont do any stand on the tanks, but wheelies are fine with me. More worried about ruining the bike than myself. Also if you get caught in Ohio doing any stunting, say hello to getting arrested and bye bye to the bike, cause its impounded.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Peacock, do you ride with the Seatown Riders?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice bike men look,s great 600rr very cool ,but that hyabusa that,s some power but the honda rr look,s better

















HONDA POWER


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

---


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 AAWW look he's jealous!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > hays98 said:
> ...


 of what?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Hey Peacock, do you ride with the Seatown Riders?


 Not any more...

most of the stunt groups are fucken "Gangsters".. i dont like most of the bike crowds..


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Olson said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > tsk tsk peacock...no helmet? ur brain woulda been the sh*t if u crashed
> ...


please..I coulda out rode you before I had hair on my balls...







..so as soon as you get some let me know and I will give ya some pointers on how to really ride that thing..son


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hays98 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Why do you want a guy to


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Olson said:


> Olson said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


 ahahahaha... you still got your bike Olson? PLAYA.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 umm... could some one please ban him?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Stop quoteing big ass posts please/ Makes it hard to read...........even if I wanted too.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> Stop quoteing big ass posts please/ Makes it hard to read...........even if I wanted too.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Peacock, do you ride with the Seatown Riders?
> ...


 That's good to hear, I hate those guys. Especially Apex. Those tards came down to a hotrod show during the summer to do an exhibition. No one invited them, they just thought it would be cool to show up. They were doing tricks in the parkinglot that the show was being held in. They were dropping thier bikes like crazy and there were more than a few close calls. People got so pissed they pulled thier cars out of the show, and everyone was booing them.

The last time I saw the Seatown Riders there were about 10 of them on I-5 doing insane speeds.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

People these days do not know what the hell a Gangster is.

Sad sad sad ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydoo said:
> ...


 yea. they think they are hot sh*t at Two Wheel Tuesdays.. (teus at a bike restraunt.)

none of them are any good.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hahah. Ya, almost every one of them I've seen sucked.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

we got i think star boys aroudn here and some other guys that are real good stunters. problem is the cops, and everytime i go riding i get followed by cops. gets annoying.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> we got i think star boys aroudn here and some other guys that are real good stunters. problem is the cops, and everytime i go riding i get followed by cops. gets annoying.


 *FTP*


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

anyone ever have a police copter follow ya? thats the best.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> anyone ever have a police copter follow ya? thats the best.


 im allways looking out for the chopper or planes..

i wont run from the pigs if im on a Freeway or high way.. but on a back road or in the city, helll yea.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Peacock said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone ever have a police copter follow ya? thats the best.
> ...


 for once I agree with ya Neil,Highway ya screwed they gonna get sometime ,back roads its ON!









(PS.dont let my wife or kids read this







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> congradulations you are offically retarted, thats how indian larry died, not to mention countless other less famous idiots, you should atleast wear a helmet



















I almost laughed out loud for this comment. Funniest post yet, scrolling down all the admiring posts, then out of the blue comes "you' a f**king retard" post.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

awsome bikes dude but i still luv the gixxer 6 (gsxr 600) hands down







but that 600rr is phat looks like it flys not bn on the new 1 but ive got 96mph in 1st out of the zx10 (the kwack). yes i shat my self the change to 2nd was abit sketchy


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

inked82 said:


> awsome bikes dude but i still luv the gixxer 6 (gsxr 600) hands down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ive maxed my little girl out at 163







i want faster.......


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > awsome bikes dude but i still luv the gixxer 6 (gsxr 600) hands down
> ...


 I got a friend with a suzuki 1000, gets to 160 in third...redlined that is.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

my F4i goes to about 73mph redlined in first.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

You look like some marine dude....sorta like some rambo leader guy, all you need is 2 uzi's. Nice bike


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Peacock said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > we got i think star boys aroudn here and some other guys that are real good stunters. problem is the cops, and everytime i go riding i get followed by cops. gets annoying.
> ...


 Your talking About James and his friend perhaps?

Then you know these bikes.

http://www.chiefkyle.no-ip.com/team-images...es/bikes/50.jpg
http://www.chiefkyle.no-ip.com/team-images.../bikes/blue.jpg
http://www.chiefkyle.no-ip.com/team-images...s/bikes/red.jpg
http://www.chiefkyle.no-ip.com/team-images...ikes/yellow.jpg


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Most of the guys I ride around with is around Columbus, I've taken the bike to Cincy but really only rode around with harleys. In Dayton I haven't really ran into any nice bikes, closest thing was a 93 honda cbr 600 f3.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> ive maxed my little girl out at 163
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get your self the new yam R1 dude they fly 1 of my m8s works as a sales rep for suzuki so he gets to test all the new kit and i get a lookin as well if he gets enuff time with the kit :rasp:


----------

